# Looking At 2007 28frls



## ProwlerHD (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi 
I am looking at a new 2007 28FRLS the dealer has a list price of 37,900.00. They have come down in price to 30,000.00 This seem a little high to me and my wife. I'm am going from a TT to a 5th. Is outback the higher end of Keystones product line in the mid range 5ers Could use some advive. We also are going to the Atlanta RV shoow this weekend coming up.
Jim


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds Hi to me.. I bought a 2007 sydney 31kfw from Shipps rv in tenessee it listed for $40,400 and they went down to $28,000 with very little talking.. I also priced it at http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/ and they priced it to me at $24,900 if I wasnt going to trade in anything.. I went with Shipps because it was only 4 hrs away instead of 7.. I think there is lots of room for them to come down....

good luck..

DAVE


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Jim

















 to Outbackers! 

$30,000.00 is alot high









I just did a price comparison at Holman RV in Cincinnati, OH...They don't show a 28frls, but their price on a 2008 32frlds is $21,951.00.

You can use this as leverage with your dealer or look into having Holman deliver it to you...

Good luck in your search,


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com.

I can't answer any of your questions except to put in your computer a search for the tt you are looking at and see what comes up. It may surprise you.

Anyway again WELCOME.









Brian


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! I did a quick google search and already came up with $21,963 and $25,900. I'm sure you can dicker on these prices as well. Lakeshore has one in stock as well, but don't know what their asking price is.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Jim,

I bought my 2005 28frls new for $20,400. You should assume a 20 -25% discount from list, although your dealers list seems to be way too high, especially since its a 2007 model.

My view is the Outback line is in the mid-level market.

The 28frls is a great floorplan for a couple.

Regards, Glenn


----------

